# 55 gallon drum garden



## edjewcollins (Jun 20, 2003)

Has anyone tried something like this? 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjY3C81zSZM&feature=player_embedded"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjY3C81zSZM&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

I saw the same thing in a past issue of Farm Show magazine.

Ed


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

I grow strawberries and herbs in five gallon buckets like that, those strawberry jars are just too expensive so my son made me strawberry buckets and I liked them so much I asked for more for my herbs.  My 55 gallon barrels are currently used for water but with produce going up the way it is, I may have to get a couple of 55's for more gardening!


----------



## KarmaKar (Nov 3, 2010)

I want to garden but we have a postage stamp front lawn and a too shady back yard. I have space in the driveway. I will be looking into this, absolutely. 
Even the 5 gallon drums from the bakery will do a good job if I can't find the 55 gallon drums. I am daydreaming already of it... Don't know if I will buy the DVD and book, but I think I can figure it out. A little heat to soften the plastic and a tool or two to create the cut and shape it. some drainage holes in the bottom and gravel over them, gardening soil and organic fertilizers and voila! I am dreaming of tomatoes, cukes, peppers, potatoes, herbs and lettuces and so much more!


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

This is one way of doing it....
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8j4KaRhacI&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8j4KaRhacI&feature=related[/ame]

I've thought about planting tomatoes in them- just one tomatoe per barrel full of compost then letting the tomato grow out and down instead of trellising


----------



## cmcon=7 (Mar 7, 2010)

http://bluebarrelgarden.weebly.com/


----------

